# Need help with Fish ID



## oilyfishhead (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Y'all,
This fish was found washed up on the beach right near ramp 55 on Saturday the 19th. Any ideas?

http://www.fishmojo.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13689


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Escolar.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

says not to eat em here 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escolar


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Effects of consumption

Like its relative the oilfish (Ruvettus pretiosus), it cannot metabolise the wax esters (Gempylotoxin) naturally found in their diet, which accumulates to give an oil content in the muscle meat of 18–21%. These wax esters may rapidly cause gastrointestinal symptoms following consumption; however, these effects are usually short lived.

The gastrointestinal symptoms, called "keriorrhoea", caused by these wax esters may include oily orange diarrhea, discharge, or leakage from the rectum that may smell of mineral oil. The discharge can stain clothing and occur without warning 30 minutes to 36 hours after consuming the fish. The oil may pool in the rectum and cause frequent urges for bowel movements due to its lubricant qualities and may be accidentally discharged by the passing of gas. Symptoms may occur over a period of one or more days. Other symptoms may include stomach cramps, loose bowel movements, diarrhea, headaches, nausea, and vomiting.

To minimize the risk of symptoms, strict control of portion size is recommended as well as preparation methods that remove some of the oil (e.g. grilling). Portions should be no greater than 6 ounces.


yikes


----------



## oilyfishhead (Apr 4, 2004)

hmm, sounds yummy. I think I'd rather eat the arse out of a skunk. :--|


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

yikes is right!!

seems like there are two different escolar.
The plain ole escolar appear to have finlets like tuna species do, while the Roudi escolar do not. It appears this fish doesn't have the finlets.

But from everything I've seen online, the mouth on this doesn't look right to be an escolar. Not saying it's not, just from the photos looks a little different.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

FireFisher297 said:


> Effects of consumption
> 
> Like its relative the oilfish (Ruvettus pretiosus), it cannot metabolise the wax esters (Gempylotoxin) naturally found in their diet, which accumulates to give an oil content in the muscle meat of 18–21%. These wax esters may rapidly cause gastrointestinal symptoms following consumption; however, these effects are usually short lived.
> 
> ...


My God Man...
after reading that:--|!


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

After reading this thread, for all you sushi lovers
http://www.miaminewtimes.com/2001-02-01/dining/the-great-white-tuna/
Sorry, raw fish is just bait


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

FireFisher297 said:


> Effects of consumption
> 
> Like its relative the oilfish (Ruvettus pretiosus), it cannot metabolise the wax esters (Gempylotoxin) naturally found in their diet, which accumulates to give an oil content in the muscle meat of 18–21%. These wax esters may rapidly cause gastrointestinal symptoms following consumption; however, these effects are usually short lived.
> 
> ...


UHHHH!!!!!!!!! you convinced me my man without a doutb.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

big red jeep said:


> My God Man...
> after reading that:--|!


No doubt! :--|


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

i have eaten and served escolar in a lot of restaurants. i have never had a problem with it. 
just have to make sure you are getting the right stuff.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

That's not why they call you Whichway is it? 

Just kiddin


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

if you access the original link, the ppl over at fishmojo are still trying to id this thing -- seems to be a difference of opinion on the shape of the "nose" and the fins....so if it's not an escolar, what else might it be?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It's a deepwater fish and to be honest with you, there's stuff down there we don't even know about yet.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

not trying to dispute you E, just wondered what else it might be


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Could it be a wolf fish?


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

*this might help*

I sent an email to the guy who has this website http://www.thejump.net/id/id.htm

Included a photo of the fish and a link to the original post over on fishmojo and told him it had washed up on the beach near Hatteras.

As soon as I get the reply, I'll post it here, OK??


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 3, 2006)

*I sent it to*

Saltwater Sportsman. I'll post the response if there is one.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*cool*



FireFisher297 said:


> Effects of consumption
> 
> Like its relative the oilfish (Ruvettus pretiosus), it cannot metabolise the wax esters (Gempylotoxin) naturally found in their diet, which accumulates to give an oil content in the muscle meat of 18–21%. These wax esters may rapidly cause gastrointestinal symptoms following consumption; however, these effects are usually short lived.
> 
> ...


The kinda meal ya feed to the in-laws ya don't get along with.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

FireFisher297 said:


> Effects of consumption
> 
> Like its relative the oilfish (Ruvettus pretiosus), it cannot metabolise the wax esters (Gempylotoxin) naturally found in their diet, which accumulates to give an oil content in the muscle meat of 18–21%. These wax esters may rapidly cause gastrointestinal symptoms following consumption; however, these effects are usually short lived.
> 
> ...


Isn't that stuff on the market at Alli?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i used to eat orange roughy that sucksz


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

I checked out that website, and came across this. Pretty wild looking huh?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The most interesting thing about the whole thread is the fact that the Mo Wire is still alive.


----------



## oilyfishhead (Apr 4, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> The most interesting thing about the whole thread is the fact that the Mo Wire is still alive.


Alive and under new management.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I think it is a very deep water fish.*

However if it is as oily as all are saying, it might make good bait!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

No one has said it, but it's a barrelfish. Saw it on another forum. Funky looking critter.


----------



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep Barrel Fish


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

That's nice to find out because that guy that I sent the phot to never responded...

Thanks for finding the answer guys.


----------



## Johnny G-Had (Jan 29, 2008)

It's a Black Ruff


----------

